# ~~Show me pics of your POSTEN STABILIZATION~~



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

Here is one pic..


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

I don't see a pic?


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

Finger moving too fast today. I added pic, and here is another with a 10 inch I use for hunter class.


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

cameron said:


> Finger moving too fast today. I added pic, and here is another with a 10 inch I use for hunter class.


Now I see the pics!


----------



## Bols (Jan 29, 2006)

*Ask and you shall receive!*

Here ya go!!

2006 ProElite





























2006 Trykon


----------



## X-SHOOTER (Feb 9, 2005)

Here is mine!


----------



## jjgsp (Sep 6, 2002)

How heavy are those? Are they the same weight metal as AEP without the rubber ends? They look great.


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

linktoposten


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

jjgsp said:


> How heavy are those? Are they the same weight metal as AEP without the rubber ends? They look great.


Fairly light, but you can add weight. Check the website for weights of various lengths. They are all aluminum construction.


----------



## no eye deer (Oct 24, 2005)

jjgsp said:


> How heavy are those? Are they the same weight metal as AEP without the rubber ends? They look great.



I was just going to ask the same question. I'm sure they're not heavy, but they look it!

Mark


----------



## no eye deer (Oct 24, 2005)

After having a quick look at the website, I reckon I will get me a full set of those. I like 'em.
I think I'll sell my SS Quad rod.
All I need is for the river to go down, so I can get into Darwin and join an archery club.Roll on April!!!

Mark


----------



## Maybee-R (May 15, 2006)

sure would like to try one. I think they are pretty cool.


----------



## Drivin Nails (Dec 21, 2006)

I liked what I was seeing also. My order is now in. I have never seen anything but happy customers. That says alot. Jim always got back to me very quickly. It was great doin buisness with him.


----------



## srrobinhood (Mar 4, 2006)

*posten stabilizers*

this is my Vulcan with 12 " silver and red.


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

I'll let you know just how they are when I win one 
I haven't heard any complaints on his Stabs yet


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

:bump: I know more of you have his stabilizers!


----------



## tclow (Feb 22, 2006)

anyone with the camo woodsman?


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

I just ordered a 24" last night in black to go on my red/black marble Old Glory, can't wait to get it!:thumbs_up


----------



## bigmike5099 (Sep 13, 2006)

any body have a blue and yellow stabilizer??


----------



## RF2316 (Dec 14, 2005)

07 Bengal


----------



## bigmike5099 (Sep 13, 2006)

anyone have a posten stabilizer that is all on color like blue, red, orange or sumthin. ive noticed that the only color part on these stabilizers are where there are no holes drilled. any one kno why this is?


----------



## BowtechAndy (Oct 31, 2003)

Dude, that proelite looks awesome:darkbeer: :thumbs_up :darkbeer: 




Bols said:


> Here ya go!!
> 
> 2006 ProElite
> 
> ...


----------



## RF2316 (Dec 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Blankenship (May 1, 2005)

I just ordered a set for my constitution!!! I will post pics when I get them!!!


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

bigmike5099 said:


> anyone have a posten stabilizer that is all on color like blue, red, orange or sumthin. ive noticed that the only color part on these stabilizers are where there are no holes drilled. any one kno why this is?


You dont see alot of that because that costs extra.:tongue: 

Here is battledrums copper powder coat with flat black V-block and caps.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=212068&stc=1&d=1169692964

Something like this would cost $240 for the full system as opposed to the standard black or silver which is $150 for the full system. But if you like the stuff to match... You gotta get out the wallet. :wink:


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

Here is one you can see without clicking.

JIM


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

Cool pic!


----------



## huntindoc (Feb 8, 2006)

How do you add weight?

hd


----------



## TheTone (Oct 7, 2003)

Anyone have a good pic of one of the woodsman series? Also wondering about the weight on them.


----------



## dzingale (Mar 11, 2004)

How do you think that it would on A Smoked Chrome Commander?


----------



## brian7.62 (Feb 24, 2006)

Does anyone have a pic of a 10" w/ a weight set in all black on your bow?


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

I would like a full set Powder Coated in MOJO Orange tipped with black carbon wrap but am concerned that it would not match properly and it would look bad.:embara:


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

*mine*

Here's mine.....I wish it was a little more clear. V-bars will be here soon I hope!!!!


----------



## dzingale (Mar 11, 2004)

Up, Up and away:thumbs_up


----------



## rustyfence (Aug 3, 2006)

brian7.62 said:


> Does anyone have a pic of a 10" w/ a weight set in all black on your bow?


This is exactlly what I ordered on Monday, as soon as it gets here, I will post pics for you.


----------



## dzingale (Mar 11, 2004)

ttt


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Man, I cant wait to get mine! I got an 8" woodsman w/ full weight kit and carbon wrap ordered. I am excited!


----------



## brian7.62 (Feb 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

I'll post pics when I get mine!!!


----------



## tclow (Feb 22, 2006)

Had my 12" woodsman with full weight set and the maxjax.I can't to see it on my switchback xt.I will post asap.
I want to put out a huge thanks to POSTEN.He is a great to work with.Awesome communication.Keeps you informed.Thanks again


----------



## archv3 (Sep 6, 2006)

Here is a new Woodsman with a bow jax. He quoted me a price today and he said that exact setup in 6''-12'' for $55 shipped.


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

I can't wait for mine to get here!!!


----------



## brian7.62 (Feb 24, 2006)

Ordered mine yesterday. 10" standard black w/carbon wraps, 1 weight set, and 1 stacker bigjax. Can't wait.:blob1:


----------



## azone5 (Jan 5, 2004)

Those are gorgeous. Beautiful work.


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## azone5 (Jan 5, 2004)

How do you know what length to get without trying several? I have a new ProElite coming this week and love the looks of these, but I'm not sure what to order. Any advice? I have a 26" draw and bow will be 50#.


----------



## tclow (Feb 22, 2006)

bump:bump: :bump: :bump:


----------



## Maybee-R (May 15, 2006)

Mine just showed up yesterday. no pics but great looking stab.its a 10in.silver with black end caps. like the looks I added a sims add on in the end and painted it black. now its 12inches long. and stops vibration also.Thanks Jim Posten. and Thanks for the give away.


----------



## tclow (Feb 22, 2006)

ttt


----------



## drawemback (Dec 6, 2006)

*Got mine today*

Thanks Jim for a beautiful stabilizer........

I will post a pic as soon as possible.
Will order another for my CR334.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Here's a pic of my setup from Posten...I got the Stackers(gotta work on the name...the 'GVD' kit would be cooler):










These things really look pimp on my Phoenix!!


----------



## bowhunter0916 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Here is mine*

I should have my bow in a week or so and trust me there will be plenty more pictures loaded on this sight of it with my Posten setup when it arrives. :embara:


----------



## brian7.62 (Feb 24, 2006)

:bump:


----------



## tclow (Feb 22, 2006)

:bump:


----------



## Full metal jack (Oct 29, 2006)

I ordered the 12" Woodsman in Mossey oak obsession, to go onto my Commander. Payment sent yesterday and the Commander should be here about Wed. of next week, thats what I'm being told.


----------



## brian7.62 (Feb 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## hyperhoyt77 (Oct 1, 2002)

TTT here is my new setup


----------



## siucowboy (Aug 31, 2006)

*7" Woodsman*


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

That is one gorgeous grip.

Is that factory or aftermarket?

JIM


----------



## thumperX (Jun 9, 2004)

*Cant wait to get mine!!!*

Jim, wanting to check status of my order?? the 18in'er and side bar?!?!? Cant wait to get em on my switchback for 3D!!!


----------



## siucowboy (Aug 31, 2006)

jimposten said:


> That is one gorgeous grip.
> 
> Is that factory or aftermarket?
> 
> JIM


That was from Mike, screenname Gripwerks on here....he does excellent work for a fair price.


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Here's a 10" that Jim made for me mounted on my 07 Smoke Chrome Commander...SWEEETTTTT


<a href="http://www.hunt101.com/?p=475980&c=500&z=1" title="Hosted Free at MyFishingPictures.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.hunt101.com/img/475980.jpg" border="0"></a>


----------



## no eye deer (Oct 24, 2005)

G'day,

I will be getting the 28" front and 2 x 10 rears, for a camo Switchback. Any suggestions (or even better -a picture) on a "color scheme" to match.

I was going to go with the standard black, but not sure .

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Jktweiss (Oct 12, 2003)

What is the color in message 27?


----------



## barcher (Jan 1, 2006)

*10" Woodsman*

in MO Obsession.


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

I can't wait to get mine!!!


----------



## brian7.62 (Feb 24, 2006)

Why did this thread get moved to the Manufacturer section?


----------



## Hoyt kid (Dec 5, 2003)

Here's my setup, got it today. Man I'm excited, if these things shoot half as well as they look then I'm in buisness.


----------



## wvgreen3d (Aug 5, 2006)

*Apex 7*

Here are a few pics of my apex 7 with my new posten stabilizers....I really love the feel of them....Took care of a noise roblem i had with my cartel.


----------



## wvgreen3d (Aug 5, 2006)

*Apex 7*

just a couple more!


----------



## romanc333 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Waiting for perfection is hard*

I placed my order earlier this week on a stab and a set of bars. I gave Jim the go ahead to get creative and surprise me! Cant wait to see how the powdercoating and everything comes out. Its hard to wait for it cause the ainticipation is building but I know its gonna turn out great!!

Steve


----------



## twin2003 (Feb 21, 2006)

romanc333 said:


> I placed my order earlier this week on a stab and a set of bars. I gave Jim the go ahead to get creative and surprise me! Cant wait to see how the powdercoating and everything comes out. Its hard to wait for it cause the ainticipation is building but I know its gonna turn out great!!
> 
> Steve



Stever,

You're gonna like it alot. It's not like that other "Ho-Dunk" thing you were using  

-T


----------



## brian7.62 (Feb 24, 2006)

Just got it today


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

I just got mine today! :cheer2:
I'll post pics tomorrow!


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

*Here ya go!*

I really like my Posten stabs, they balance the bow really well and they add very little weight. I am going to get a bowjax for the end of the main bar though, it needs just a little something.


----------



## lakertaker40 (Feb 8, 2005)

*my stab*

No pic yet might get one in by the 03-23-07 due date last word I herd.Cant wait.:greenwithenvy:


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

Here is mine on my new S4


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

anyone else?


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Posten stabs*

I finally got my v-bars and the rest of the accessories,,,shot it out in the garage. WOW! Im lovin it.


----------



## GBgaurdian (Feb 9, 2007)

here is my woodsman


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

*Great...*

GREAT looking Stabilizers!


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

:nod: they feel good on a bow too


----------



## Hotsauce (Jan 15, 2007)

*my brothers hoyt*


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

I had to post up this kit, I Posted it on my thread, but It just looks so dang nice.


----------



## wantinadarton (Jan 23, 2006)

*Do they work well?*

Do the Posten stablizers work well? I really don't need a new stablizer, but really like the looks of them. How much do they weigh? How much do they cost? Thanks! :elch:


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

wantinadarton said:


> Do the Posten stablizers work well? I really don't need a new stablizer, but really like the looks of them. How much do they weigh? How much do they cost? Thanks! :elch:


www.jimposten.com

All the info you need on Posten stabs is a click away. If you have questions feel free to send me a PM.

JIm


----------



## drawemback (Dec 6, 2006)

Here is mine....


----------



## thumperX (Jun 9, 2004)

Heres mine!


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

Check out the woodsman series II...


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

Check these out.... Double mirror Black powdercoat, with smoked flame wraps.


----------



## Hook Em (Dec 1, 2005)

Dang it Jim...now I am gonna have to buy the series II woodsman as well!


----------



## CamoTec (Dec 17, 2002)

Here's my Ultraelite:


----------



## trailk11 (Feb 21, 2007)

What camo patterns are available in the woodsman 2? Also what lengths are available? BTW I have a Mathews Lx and might like one if the camo can be matched..thanx.


----------



## spotshooter300 (Mar 31, 2004)

*Pics 0f Best Stabs In Industry*

Silver Diamond Plate


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

right now I can do Mossy Oak Obsession, and realtree Hd, in 6-8-10" lengths.

JIM


huntntrail said:


> What camo patterns are available in the woodsman 2? Also what lengths are available? BTW I have a Mathews Lx and might like one if the camo can be matched..thanx.


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## SMichaels (Aug 31, 2004)

jimposten said:


> Check out the woodsman series II...


Jim,

I'll trade you a Posten 7" Woodsman w/ a full set of weights for a 7" Woodsman II in Hardwoods HD w/ a full set of weights. :wink: The II's look great, kind of wish I would have waited a bit.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

I forgot to post the pics! it works awesome, I love it!


----------



## gju42486 (Sep 7, 2006)

here is my posten stab in had custom powdercoated by an AT member to match my riptide blue hoyt, there are still a few small details we are trying to work out with the colors, for example, we would like the blue to be a little darker, and trying to tone down the black to make it appear as a dark blue. Let me know what you guys think  

http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l60/gju42486/posten1.jpg 
http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l60/gju42486/posten2.jpg 
http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l60/gju42486/posten3.jpg 
http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l60/gju42486/posten4.jpg


----------



## jgd2305 (Oct 2, 2005)

10 inch woodsman with bright green wraps and weight kit, comes to a total of 11 7/8 inches, just legal for hunter class 

It actually matches my torqueless grip a lot better than the picture shows, balances better than any short stabilizer I've ever shot, it's hard to find a short stabilizer that balances this good that isn't heavy as hell.

Love It










And don't be eyeballin those sheds in the background either!

Actually, don't get excited, the biggest one only measures 55 inches.


----------



## gju42486 (Sep 7, 2006)

*same pics as above*

same pics as the 2nd post above this one, just wanted to post the actual images instead of the link, it was to late to edit the last one---sorry.


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

Cool!!!


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

any new colors we haven't saw pics of yet?


----------



## KenZ (Feb 18, 2004)

Here's a new color. Stars and Stripes. They look good and work good on my Scepter. They also match up with the Sur-loc glory sight.


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

post up folks, i am about to order a woodsman and need some help deciding.


----------



## siucowboy (Aug 31, 2006)




----------



## Gary Johnson (Mar 19, 2007)

huntindoc said:


> How do you add weight?
> hd


The end cap is threaded. Here's mine with the weights removed.
It works very well, even without the extra weights.


----------

